# Celexa and Orgasms



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a bit embarassing....but here it goes.

I've been taking Celexa since my H and I separated about 7 weeks ago. I've never taken it before, and didn't look up the side effects, didn't want to know really. It's helped with my mood, anxiety etc. 

So, obviously I've been pleasing myself since I'm alone, a woman has needs too lol. The weird thing is that the orgasms are so intense, like nothing before. I'm wondering if it's because I haven't had sex in a couple of months, or it's the medication, or is it just my sex drive going crazy on me. In the last year or so I did notice my drive go up quite a bit, kids got a bit older, I guess I hit my peak a bit later in life (44).

Just wondering if anyone else too this medication and had the same side effect??? I don't want to take it that much longer, things are a bit more stable now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

good thing I have my doctor on speed dial


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> good thing I have my doctor on speed dial


lol

What happens when I go off the meds? my 80 year old neighbour is going to start looking sexy..:rofl:


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

old people need lovin also...might be suprised..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

working_together said:


> lol
> 
> What happens when I go off the meds? my 80 year old neighbour is going to start looking sexy..:rofl:


It's time to worry when the neighbors' dog looks sexy. Imagine the thrill you'd give that man if he knew what you had on your mind as he is shuffling out to the driveway in his robe and slippers to get his morning paper. :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope. That's not even a remotely common side effect. Just the reverse actually. You're an exception.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> It's time to worry when the neighbors' dog looks sexy. Imagine the thrill you'd give that man if he knew what you had on your mind as he is shuffling out to the driveway in his robe and slippers to get his morning paper. :smthumbup:



ewwww, just the thought, he does do that, then lets his dog run free to crap on our lawn...grrrrr


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Nope. That's not even a remotely common side effect. Just the reverse actually. You're an exception.


Great....lol, it couldn't happen at a worse time.


----------

